# Matt Black S15



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I came across this S15, this thing looks like it came from a Mad Max movie or something. The bodylines are enhanced but not disturbed, even the line on the front fender goes all the way through on the door and rear fender.

the Porsche in the pictures isn't bad either :chuckle:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I like, a lot.

When I was at Techart yesterday I saw the Matt Black 997 GT Street they were building, thats going to look awesome.

But then their Matt Silver, Orange, Green, and all of them do...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

finally more pics of this car. thanks for sharing!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Love it!


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

That 993 looks pretty damn awesome too :thumbsup:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

That first pic is awesome!


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

I want the wheels.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

with the matt paint, it almost looks like a photoshop


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

i always fancied a s15, fancy one even more now!


----------



## kim hansen (Nov 26, 2002)

Woouuv...!! This car is pure evil...!! :runaway:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Very times I see that car I love it more, it looks so BAD A$$


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Love the porsche, bet it sounds awsome too. looks abit of an animal


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Does look nice.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

mmmmm nice!


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

How's about THIS one?!  Mmmmm....


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

They all look amazing, I think Ive just found my new fav pictures:bowdown1:


----------



## zero260 (Nov 12, 2007)

Stunning looking motors.:bowdown1:


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

OMG those were in the Wangan Midnight special by Best Motoring, black bird FTW!!!


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Seen this one in the flesh last July at a small trade tuning exhibition. Did look mean as hell!! Here's a few more pics:


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

omg they look so damm sweet


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

any wall paper sized photos of the matt 930?


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

those are some sick cars!!! i know who im going to once i get my first car here


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

what wheels are those???

K


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

possibly work meister s1's

Brendan


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Lethal S15. And that spoiler on the Porsche is deadly as well. Muhaha


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

IMO, the S15 needs a spoiler


----------



## G4VSA (Oct 24, 2006)

SEX its the only word i can think of


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

beautiful motors, really like that 993, apart from the exhaust.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Here are some more of the Porsche

 

and the blue one, that was made by the same company


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

quick parents, make sure your kids arent watching because this is *automotive porn*.

old school porsches are the sex.


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

These shots were posted on my subaru forum too....such a mean looking vehicle. S15s are defiantly one of the prettiest modern Japanese cars for sure.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

That S15 is sex.


----------

